# I'm a lucky so and so...



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2007)

Jeremy Gay (PFK deputy editor) is lending me, for 6 months, his 120x40x45cm braceless, rimless tank with 4x54w T5 overtank luminaire + Ecocomplete substrate, pressurized CO2 etc.  

JamesC is kindly supplying me some of his PMDD+PO4 dry ferts for dosing.  Trace will be Tropica.

I have 2x 1200lph externals, full glassware, inline everything, so it should look the business.  ADA style without the Â£Â£Â£.

Currently it's stocked with some nice rocks (Aqua Essentials) and an awesome glosso rug (thanks to Tropica) - minimal Iwagumi.  Look out for it featuring in the Christmas PFK issue.

I'll be using it for 'playing with', hopefully getting a few decent 'scapes to learn from.

I'll be trying my hand at some stem layouts, something I've not done since I started the hobby a few years ago.

When it's time to give it back I'll set my own tank up, opti-white with custom cabinet etc. using the lessons learnt from Jeremy's tank.

I've decided against a big discus tank for numerous reasons.  Time and money being two biggies...

I'm not sure what I'll be doing with my current Juwel Rio 125.  After my latest 'scape is complete, I may donate it to a local school and teach the kids how to maintain it.


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Oct 2007)

I am a big fan of rimless, braceless tanks, glassware and inline equipment. My 60cm opti white is a fantastic looking piece of minimalist kit (shame about the contents  ). A 120cm should look the Bees.

It`s a shame you are not going for the Discus set up, but a 120cm "test bed" will see you producing some excellent scapes, George. As nice as it is to sit back and enjoy a tank, I always find myself hankering to try a new scape. What are you aiming for, three scapes in a year?  

Dave.


----------



## James Flexton (7 Oct 2007)

sounds great george i'm sure you will learn a lot by having a "play tank" thats the thing with this hobby you can only learn so much reading about stuff. you have to get your hands wet sometimes to test the theories out. quite often you will end up proving them wrong. looking forward to the pictures once you are all set up.

i like the idea of donating the 125 to a school and then teaching them how to run it. good on ya.

is this the tank you set up recenty for jeremy as an iwagumi? if so why did he change his mind about keeping it?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2007)

Thanks guys.  

It is a shame I'm not going discus but I don't think I can spend the time and money that a decent 150/180cm requires.

I also like to get my hands wet a lot, so discus may not be ideal.  Janine said she would go mad with me if as soon as I got a nice 'scape, I'd start over.  And that's what I'd do.  

Ideally I'd have two tanks, one big discus for a long-term layout and a play tank.  But I barely have enough time with my family as it is, so one play tank it is... Also budget is squeezed now we have a horse.

James - Jeremy is moving house.


----------



## James Flexton (7 Oct 2007)

ahh i see, thats a shame. did his iwagumi mature or get stripped half done? i was just wondering if we'll see it in PFK or will that article be cancelled now?

i know what you mean about discus i am having second thoughts now after realising how much i fiddle about. may still get them not sure. 130 cardinals, 10 sterbai corys and a plec may be enough and i dont want the over crouded look.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> ahh i see, thats a shame. did his iwagumi mature or get stripped half done? i was just wondering if we'll see it in PFK or will that article be cancelled now?



Oh, it gone completed alright.  7 weeks from start to finish.  Glosso is mad, as you know.

We did the pro shoot last week.  It will be featured in the Christmas issue of PFK.

You'll find this thread interesting -

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/f ... php?t=4992


----------



## James Flexton (7 Oct 2007)

thanks george that was interesting. i ave refrained from posting on PFK. i am already a member of 4 forums and only get around to posting on here and TFF. you have way too much time on your hands lol. i dont know how you fit it all in.

looking forward to the spread in PFK.. sounds great.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Oct 2007)

jimbooo said:
			
		

> ... you have way too much time on your hands lol. i dont know how you fit it all in.



Me neither.  Thankfully I've internet at work, that's all I can say...


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Oct 2007)

> Oh, it gone completed alright. 7 weeks from start to finish. Glosso is mad, as you know.


I'll second that, it's stunning. A credit to George and Jeremy.
Mind you, with those two minds together it was bound to be pretty special. (ass kissing finished lol)


----------



## George Farmer (8 Oct 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> > Oh, it gone completed alright. 7 weeks from start to finish. Glosso is mad, as you know.
> 
> 
> I'll second that, it's stunning. A credit to George and Jeremy.
> Mind you, with those two minds together it was bound to be pretty special. (ass kissing finished lol)



No one likes a brown-nose, Dan.  But of course, you are right! 

Trouble is, it puts the pressure on me for the next 'scape.  But I've got something pretty neat planned...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Oct 2007)

Stuffy is the word.

You seen the actual scape Dan???


----------

